# Mazzer Mini E (minor timer issue)



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I've found that I've wound the timer (double shot) up to maximum and it is still not grinding long enough for a 15g dose.

(Although I initially weigh the dose, once a bean is dialled in I tend to resort to the timer)

Anybody know if there is an internal adjustment in the Mini-E?

(This is the earlier version, by the way, where you adjust the timer with a screwdriver)


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i think the issue is that its the same timer thats on the rest of the electronic grinders of that fashion. But the mini-e is so slow grinding that it simply runs out of time before the end.

I've always prefered to dose in sets of two anyway. Dose a single shot, give the PF a little tap to settle and then dispense the rest. Means you can watch your dosing doesnt overflow


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, two dosing in two sets is a sensible workaround (with advantages of its own).

I suspect there is some adjustment within the electronics that adjusts the range in which the timer operates.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Are the burrs sharp as it should cope


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine was brand new and even after the burrs wearing in it took over 20 seconds to grind 16g fine enough for a VST 15g. Hated it!


----------

